

Numa – Security for Desktop, Mobile, and IoT - imw
https://nodal.net/numa

======
imw
Hello HN,

I'm co-founder and CEO of Nodal Industries. Wanted to share Numa, a new
approach to security for all devices. Check out the site, and I'm happy to
answer any questions.

